# What are you paddling?



## lmyers (Jun 10, 2008)

My "quiver" includes:

Pyranha 420 (playboat)

Pyranha Ammo S (downriver play)

Pyranha Burn M (creek boat)

Pyranha Fusion M (multi-day kayak)

(see a trend here?....)

looking to trade in the 420 for a Jedi or Molan

and possibly eventually get a heavier duty creeker like the Shiva S.

got an old Dagger Transition as well that I have been considering trying to turn into a squirt boat by heating the stern with a heat gun and backing my car onto it to compress the rear deck...


----------



## Don (Oct 16, 2003)

*Boats*

JK Karma (Creek)
JK Allstar (Play/River runner)
Murky Waters Ninja (downtime squirt)
Murky Waters Angst (river squirt)
ATI Shredder (everything else)


----------



## chrispy (Apr 6, 2004)

villian.. creekboat... rockstar.. playboat .. looking at the 2014 rockstar


----------



## TonyM (Apr 17, 2006)

Rockstar Med. Stomper 90


----------



## gdtrfb8 (Sep 11, 2013)

This is my first post - yeah! I've been paddling for 3 years now (MN and WI), and have been following the Buzz for about a month. The timing of this thread is funny because just this morning I listed our (me and my wife's) current fleet at the start of my second Paddle Log (Journal).

Creek/River:
- 2013 JK Karma S (Just purchased - never in water!)
- 2011 JK Villain S (Paddled at end of last season; LOVE IT! - fast, stable/forgiving, and responsive.)
- 2011 JK Hero (The boat I did most of my learning on; great in tough stuff or for learning.)
- 20?? WS Diesel 80 (Quite large for my 135#, but my 6'0" height helps, and I outfitted it well; intended to be a "buddy boat" - a boat for friends/relatives who want to come along - but I use it here and there on bigger runs. I love it's edging, and it's size makes it really stable.)

River-Play:
- 2013 JK All-Star (At 135# this is a downriver play-runner for me, and I love it!)
- 2012 JK 2Fun (My wife's play-runner, which she really likes, and it rolls great!)

Other:
- 2011 JK Rogue 9 (My wife's first boat; nice for overnights, but long; currently for sale.)
- 20?? JK All Water 10 (Actually my father's boat - bit of a beast, but works for him.)

Yeah, we love our Jackson boats! I usually tweak the outfitting to suit my needs (Happy Seat, added foam under the sides of the thigh braces - to bring the knees in, hip pads, etc.). I love how quickly you can adjust the fit, and I LOVE that there is no aluminum rail along the outer wall supporting the bulkhead! My feet/toes always jam against these in boats that have them (e.g., the Pyranha Fusion S I paddled my first season, and my Diesel). JK also has the best customer service of any of the boat companies imo. I've contacted them all with questions or looking for recommendations, and JK consistently provides the friendliest and most thorough responses.


----------



## peterholcombe (Mar 8, 2006)

I love my Jackson's also! Best outfitting and designs (IMHO)

Current Quiver: 

Jackson Karma M (love this creeker)
Jackson 2013 All Star
Jackson Zen 75 (for going fast) 
Jackson Dynamic Duo (For taking my Daughter down harder runs for her, She is normally in a FUN 1 or Sidekick)

Jackson SUPer FISHal -for anti-raft multi-day self-SUPort 

my 2014 wishlist:
2014 Rockstar L
Karma longboat


----------



## STEEPNDEEP (Apr 12, 2012)

Current boats:

LL Remix 69
LL Jefe (5 welds)
Jackson Fun (1 weld)
Perception Corsica S
Hyside Mini Max


----------



## leif (Jul 11, 2009)

Fluid bazooka (creek)
Fluid dope (hole play)(heh heh heh)
Fluid element carbon (wave play)
Fluid detox (backup/loaner boat - it's a little small for me)


----------



## CBrown (Oct 28, 2004)

You can't go wrong with a Burn L. Love that shit.


----------



## jtnc (Aug 9, 2004)

For the tall folks out there, my boat collection is;

Jackson SuperFun (2 of them) - "Play boat" and geneal river runner
Jackson Karma L - creeker
Perception Corsica - my first boat, fun to take out once or twice a year. 
Jackson Mega Rocker - back up creeker, need to sell

On the possibly purchase list is a LL freeride 67. I'm amazed my 39" inseam can fit comfortably in that boat and that it's 4" shorter than a SuperFun.


----------



## boogercookie (Feb 18, 2011)

2009 Liquid Logic jefe grande 
2012 Pyranha Burn L
2007 Jackson 4Fun

The Burn gets more use than the other two. It's a good all around boat for me.


----------



## tango (Feb 1, 2006)

Nomad 8.5


----------



## glenn (May 13, 2009)

I paddle a Jefe and a project.

If you're looking for fast I think the boats to look at first are:
Liquid Logic Remix,
Pyranha shiva,
Jackson Villian or Karma or Zen (depending on other wants)

If you are interested in carving eddies and dipping your stern everyone most of the new creekers/river runners aren't so hot at it with a few exceptions. The new playboats are incredibly slow but fun for the play parks which are all over Colorado and a safe low pressure way to learn for the kids.


----------



## DoubleYouEss (Oct 4, 2011)

I currently have a Liquidlogic Remix 79, I have been using as my primary creek boat this year, super fast and predictable. I also have a Stomper 90 that is the go to boof machine, and a busted ass Jefe Grande (approximately 10 welds) for when things get manky.


----------



## duct tape (Aug 25, 2009)

Thanks to those who have posted their quiver so far. Would enjoy seeing more!


----------



## hullflyer (Aug 22, 2004)

5-10 / 170 lbs 
Playboat - 2010/11 Jackson Allstar
Creeker - 2012 LiquidLogic Stomper 90


----------



## MtnGuyXC (Jul 20, 2006)

I'd probably even own a couple more boats if I could justify it's usage but rarely use the Diesel as it is....

Creeker - Lg Fluid Solo
River Run - Jackson Superfun
" " - Wavesprt Diesel75
Playboat - Jackson Superstar


----------



## Max's Dad (Jan 5, 2010)

They don't get enough love and attention, but my quiver consist of:
Riot Trickster - still fits me like a glove, but with a growing gut it is turning into a mystery move machine or better yet a submarine.
Fluid Donsa - this boat must be bomber as it survived Leif's rough treatment (I only paddle really tame stuff)

Kim, my daughter's quiver:
Wavesport EZ - she loves this boat as it is like her favorite pair of old shoes.
Jackson Zen - has not yet acheived old shoe status

Max's quiver (he is on Team Dagger):
Dagger Dynamo - his first boat which is now being used by Marty's (polo kiwi dude in Ft Collins). As soon as she is done with it, Max is mounting the Dynamo on the wall. He is very sentimental that way.
Dagger Jitsu 5.5 - his freestyle boat which is now retired
Dagger Carbon Jitsu 5.9 - his freestyle competition boat
Dagger Mamba 8.6 creek version - for creeking, river running
Murky Water Slip - his squirt competition boat. This boat is truly a piece of art and I am sure it will be mounted on the wall as soon as he too big for it.
Vajda Galaxy - slalom boat


----------



## streetdoctor (May 11, 2012)

Large LL Stomper
Large Dagger Jitsu


----------



## abron (Nov 19, 2004)

2011 JK Superhero
2012 JK Superstar
:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:

wish list is 
LL Remix or JK Zen for faster river running 
LL Remix xp10 or JK Rogue for Self support
Maybe a JK Karma eventually for bigger volume creeking


----------



## jmack (Jun 3, 2004)

1st broken creekboat- Stomper 90

2nd broken creekboat- L Karnali

Playboat- Necky Orbitfish

Other- Plastic Dragorossi slalom boat

Wants- Stinger (maybe XP), Remix 79 (but I don't really need another creekboat), one of those new shorty play boats maybe.


----------



## bobbuilds (May 12, 2007)

I'll play, and I can kinda do it in a christmas carol.

twelve river kayaks, sung to 12 days of christmas


I've had twelve river kayaks,.... in the past 3 years.

First three were, rockers

next 2 were villains

2 super funs!!!!

then came the karmas, 

i've had 4

and im waiting on the next one.....




I love jackson kayaks, I use 'em a lot. remember to hit the high "a" when you sing "waiting" to finish it.

wish list for me is the karma long boat, but let's not kid anyone here. I just need the volume.


----------



## one legged wonder (Apr 19, 2011)

I have had....
Pyranha h3- river runner
Liquid logic jefe Chico - creek boat
Wave sport fuse - down rive play ( I guess. that boat sucks)
Wave sport Transformer- first play boat
Perception dancer - awesome boat got stolen 
I now have
Dagger jitsu 5.1 - great play boat!
Jackson rock star small - it's for sale cheap if anyone want one. I was not a fan. 
Pyranha shiva small- love that boat. Best creek boat by far. 
Perception dancer- had to get another one. Those boats are too great


----------



## Outlaw (Mar 8, 2010)

Wave Sport EZG 60 play/downriver boat - It's an older boat now.... I bought it new in 2006, and I like how forgiving and stable it is... great edge control.. great outfitting... probably not the greatest boat for throwing advanced moves like a loop.

Wavesport Habitat creekboat- I used to run the Pyranha creekboats, but I found that the strong edge is a detriment when hitting rocks. The Habitat has a semi-displacement (some edge in the stern, none in the front of the hull) with a fair bit of rocker. As such, it's forgiving and boofs much better than the Pyranha series boats. The drawbacks are that you need a stronger bow draw stroke to catch eddies on the fly because you don't have a strong edge to carve across the water. It also doesn't carve that well on must make ferries. It's kind of a compromise boat, but that's exactly what I wanted. Good luck finding the best boat for you!


----------



## KSC (Oct 22, 2003)

Me:

Nomad 8.5: not exciting, but still seems to work as well as any despite it being an older design. My favorite creekboat design that I've owned to date. If they warranty mine I'll stick with it. If not, think I'm going to try to procure a Prijon Pure XL as I'm getting tired of broken boats and my welding skills have plateaued. 

Jackson Allstar ~ 2010: comfy, light, plenty good playboat for my ability, perfect volume for me - kind of liked the pre-2010 version better though. It was more balanced and better downriver. Will stick with Allstars until proven otherwise.


----------



## dirtbagkayaker (Oct 29, 2008)

I still use the: Rock star, Diesel 80, and hero regularly. 

Bunch old old boats on the wall, spin, whiplash, godzilla, rpm, corsica s, infinity, inazone, nomad, and burn.


----------



## Nathan (Aug 7, 2004)

KSC said:


> Will stick with Allstars until proven otherwise.


That's how I felt about the Project X 56, then I paddled the 2014 Rock Star and it proved itself otherwise.

Currently I have a couple Villains, one broken, a medium Karma, Project X 56, and a medium 2014 Rock Star ordered.


----------

